# Ho la nausea



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...


non so se puo aiutarti ma io anche ho questo problema.....cronico....e fastidiosissimo....io prendo una pasticca di levopraid che la trovi in farmacia senza prescrizione......e' leggera...ma funziona.....non ti fa passare la gitazione eil nervosismo, ma la nausea mal di stomaco e mal di pancia affini si.....

miss acacia


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...


allora passo....ce levi tutto er gusto cosi', pero'...ennunsefa'......


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...





miss acacia ha detto:


> non so se puo aiutarti ma io anche ho questo problema.....cronico....e fastidiosissimo....io prendo una pasticca di levopraid che la trovi in farmacia senza prescrizione......e' leggera...ma funziona.....non ti fa passare la gitazione eil nervosismo, ma la nausea mal di stomaco e mal di pancia affini si.....
> 
> miss acacia


anch'io l'ho preso per circa tre mesi dopo la mia separazione ed i benefici mi sono durati per un annetto circa, però mi sa che ci vuole la prescrizione, almeno qui in italia.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anch'io l'ho preso per circa tre mesi dopo la mia separazione ed i benefici mi sono durati per un annetto circa, però mi sa che ci vuole la prescrizione, almeno qui in italia.


ah si? io l ho preso all aereoporto 2 settimane fa senza la prescrizione.....boh....cmq funziona...a me apre anche lo stomaco....:smile:


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah si? io l ho preso all aereoporto 2 settimane fa senza la prescrizione.....boh....cmq funziona...a me apre anche lo stomaco....:smile:



stavo per scrivere una battutina  ma non vorrei che qualcuna si scandalizzasse: pertanto, taccio.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fatti dare un ansiolitico adatto, dopo una visita accurata dal tuo medico di famiglia.

Io sto passando un periodo nero al lavoro e sto prendendo un basso dosaggio di prazepam.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah si? io l ho preso all aereoporto 2 settimane fa senza la prescrizione.....boh....cmq funziona...a me apre anche lo stomaco....:smile:




all'aeroporto forse ma qui sono sicura perchè è un antianoressico è per quello che ti apre lo stomaco...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

O madonna
mi sembra di essere dal dottore 
quando una una /uno sta peggio dell'altro/tra:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...


Ma un normale attacco parainfluenzale no?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O madonna
> mi sembra di essere dal dottore
> quando una una /uno sta peggio dell'altro/tra:rotfl:


auahaahahahah stardissima sei stata.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> all'aeroporto forse ma qui sono sicura perchè è un antianoressico è per quello che ti apre lo stomaco...


ALL AEREOPORTO DICO FIUMICINO...qui nel paesaccio non esiste, l avevo cercato..... ah non sapevo fosse antianoressico....pensavo fosse solo per chi somatizza lo stess in modo....gastrointerico (mi sa che non si puo dire manco questo)....buono a sapersi....


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie ragazzi... io quasi quasi mi faccio di un pò di lexotan.. porca pupazza avevo smesso...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O madonna
> mi sembra di essere dal dottore
> quando una una /uno sta peggio dell'altro/tra:rotfl:


in effetti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...speriamo che nun so' contagiosi... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi... io quasi quasi mi faccio di un pò di lexotan.. porca pupazza avevo smesso...


devi sfoga'.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi... io quasi quasi mi faccio di un pò di lexotan.. porca pupazza avevo smesso...


no quello noooo......a me il medico aveva detto di smetterlo se avevo la gastrite da stress.....ti fa peggio a lungo andare....
io lo prendevo per calmarmi, ma poi restavano i dolori allo stomaco e pancia, poi col levopraid il contrario, via dolori e ancora agitazione e nervosismo.....pero il nervosismo lo puoi provare a controllare diversamente che con i medicinali....
credo che il levopraid sia tipo carbone vegetale.....e' leggera..... (unico effetto collaterale e' l aumento di prolattilina)....il lexotan e' una bomba....mi stendeva poer 13 ore.....da quando ho notato che mi peggiorava la gastrite l ho smesso....
non lo ricominciare, sono sicura che ce la fai anche senza


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in effetti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...speriamo che nun so' contagiosi... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Speriamo ...
Io dal doct non vado se non a orario di chiusura 
assicurandomi che dentro 
non ci sia più nessuno ...
a volte non trovo manco più il dottore

quindi mi tengo il malore:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Speriamo ...
> Io dal doct non vado se non a orario di chiusura
> assicurandomi che dentro
> non ci sia più nessuno ...
> ...


furrrrrrrrrbbbaaa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...


probabilmente stai solo reagendo all'avatar di Ultimo.   in effetti farebbe passare l'appetito anche ad Homer Simpson.

puoi ovviare inveendolo


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente stai solo reagendo all'avatar di Ultimo. in effetti farebbe passare l'appetito anche ad Homer Simpson.
> 
> puoi ovviare inveendolo


si ma non troppo: è la foto della sua carta d'identità.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente stai solo reagendo all'avatar di Ultimo. in effetti farebbe passare l'appetito anche ad Homer Simpson.
> 
> puoi ovviare inveendolo



hahahaah ti adoro!


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma non troppo: è la foto della sua carta d'identità.



non vorrei infierire in effetti...


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> non vorrei infierire in effetti...


ma no,sfogati pure.   te lo teniamo fermo


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi... io quasi quasi mi faccio di un pò di lexotan.. porca pupazza avevo smesso...


Andare prima dal medico,no?


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Andare prima dal medico,no?


hai ragione anche tu...ma era più una battuta!...


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

:cincin2:





perplesso ha detto:


> ma no,sfogati pure. te lo teniamo fermo


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma un normale attacco parainfluenzale no?


viste le ultime giornate.. mi sa che è più qualcosa di psicosomatico... ma grazie per l'ottimismo.


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..il mal di testa e un totale malessere..... la sola idea di mangiare mi disgusta... e no... non sono incinta prima che lo diciate...fanculo alla mia brutta abitudine di somatizzare...


Soffri di emicrania?


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no quello noooo......a me il medico aveva detto di smetterlo se avevo la gastrite da stress.....ti fa peggio a lungo andare....
> io lo prendevo per calmarmi, ma poi restavano i dolori allo stomaco e pancia, poi col levopraid il contrario, via dolori e ancora agitazione e nervosismo.....pero il nervosismo lo puoi provare a controllare diversamente che con i medicinali....
> credo che il levopraid sia tipo carbone vegetale.....e' leggera..... (unico effetto collaterale e' l aumento di prolattilina)....*il lexotan e' una bomba*....mi stendeva poer 13 ore.....da quando ho notato che mi peggiorava la gastrite l ho smesso....
> non lo ricominciare, sono sicura che ce la fai anche senza


A me è capitato di prenderlo sporadicamente e non ho avuto effetti collaterali, anzi. Mi ha calmata e sono stata bene.
Però non credo sia opportuno assumerlo regolarmente.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A me è capitato di prenderlo sporadicamente e non ho avuto effetti collaterali, anzi. Mi ha calmata e sono stata bene.
> Però non credo sia opportuno assumerlo regolarmente.


si scusate mi sono espressa male.....ovviamente col dosaggio che assumevo io mi stendeva per diverse ore...poi io sono anche piccola fisicamente e magra quindi .....
se preso una tantum non credo abbia effetti collaterali (ma in realta nemmeno nel mio caso, solo dormivo ore e ore.....)
pero e' un antidepressivo. non va preso cosi all acqua di rose....va prescritto dal medico, questo si assolutamente......credo che invece lo zanax sia piu leggero e comunque valido.....anche per questo serve la prescrizione ma io lo trovo piu blando.....meno aggressivo ecco....
comunque sono 2 anni che non prendo piu nulla .... ho fatto ipnosi in compenso...


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si scusate mi sono espressa male.....ovviamente col dosaggio che assumevo io mi stendeva per diverse ore...poi io sono anche piccola fisicamente e magra quindi .....
> se preso una tantum non credo abbia effetti collaterali (ma in realta nemmeno nel mio caso, solo dormivo ore e ore.....)
> pero e' un antidepressivo. non va preso cosi all acqua di rose....va prescritto dal medico, questo si assolutamente......credo che invece lo zanax sia piu leggero e comunque valido.....anche per questo serve la prescrizione ma io lo trovo piu blando.....meno aggressivo ecco....
> comunque sono 2 anni che non prendo piu nulla .... ho fatto *ipnosi *in compenso...


Ma dai??

Sei la prima persona con cui comunico che abbia fatto questa esperienza!

Mi incuriosisce parecchio, ti dirò che a me metterebbe l'ansia perdere il controllo in presenza di un estraneo... ma immagino che l'estraneo sia il terapeuta, in cui generalmente si ripone fiducia.

Se non ti crea problemi e non dà fastidio a Calipso, mi piacerebbe saperne di più.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si scusate mi sono espressa male.....ovviamente col dosaggio che assumevo io mi stendeva per diverse ore...poi io sono anche piccola fisicamente e magra quindi .....
> se preso una tantum non credo abbia effetti collaterali (ma in realta nemmeno nel mio caso, solo dormivo ore e ore.....)
> pero e' un antidepressivo. non va preso cosi all acqua di rose....va prescritto dal medico, questo si assolutamente......credo che invece lo zanax sia piu leggero e comunque valido.....anche per questo serve la prescrizione ma io lo trovo piu blando.....meno aggressivo ecco....
> comunque sono 2 anni che non prendo piu nulla .... ho fatto ipnosi in compenso...


è un ansiolitico non un antidepressivo  e cmq sono d'accordo con te non va preso alla leggera...


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai??
> 
> Sei la prima persona con cui comunico che abbia fatto questa esperienza!
> 
> ...



darmi fastidio ? e perchè dovrebbe! volentieri sono tutta occhi!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai??
> 
> Sei la prima persona con cui comunico che abbia fatto questa esperienza!
> 
> ...


guarda, non perdi nessun controllo, almeno con quella che ho fatto io, e l ho fatta in primis per la paura di volare..poi un po per tutto il resto, ma all inzio era mirata.....
e' stato interssante. io non dormivo, cioe' ero coscente, occhi chiusi ma sveglia...era solo il copro che non riuscivo a muovere. lui poi mi ha spiegato che l avrei potuto muovere benissimo, qualsiasi parte del copro avessi voluto, ma evidentemente mentre ero "in trans" non volevo anche se pensavo di si.....
non ho avuto paura...lui ripetav sempre le stesse cose durante la fase di trans...
prima abbiamo passato 3 ore, dico 3 ore a parlare della mia vita, dei miei problemi e io: cioe' scusi siamo qui per la paura della aereo, che c entra adesso mia madre???? invece pare che c' entri tutto...
lui poi ha ragionato su e poi abbiamo inziiato. ho fatto 3 sedute e ad oggi non ho piu paura della aereo o almeno non come prima.... prima urlavo piangevo gridavo tremavo svenivo, un macello guarda....e vivendo a londra non era il massimo visto che bene o male 3 volte l anno torno a casa.....
c'e' qualcosa di piu specifico che vorresti sapere? a tua disposizione 

miss acacia


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> darmi fastidio ? e perchè dovrebbe! volentieri sono tutta occhi!


Visto che il 3d è tuo ho chiesto, non si sa mai


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda, non perdi nessun controllo, almeno con quella che ho fatto io, e l ho fatta in primis per la paura di volare..poi un po per tutto il resto, ma all inzio era mirata.....
> e' stato interssante. io non dormivo, cioe' ero coscente, occhi chiusi ma sveglia...era solo il copro che non riuscivo a muovere. lui poi mi ha spiegato che l avrei potuto muovere benissimo, qualsiasi parte del copro avessi voluto, ma evidentemente mentre ero "in trans" non volevo anche se pensavo di si.....
> non ho avuto paura...lui ripetav sempre le stesse cose durante la fase di trans...
> prima abbiamo passato 3 ore, dico 3 ore a parlare della mia vita, dei miei problemi e io: cioe' scusi siamo qui per la paura della aereo, che c entra adesso mia madre???? invece pare che c' entri tutto...
> ...



ma scusa.. eri cosciente in che senso? se sei sotto ipnoisi non ti tirano fuori le cose dal tuo inconscio?


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Visto che il 3d è tuo ho chiesto, non si sa mai


non sono così possessiva, almeno nei cft dei 3d


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda, non perdi nessun controllo, almeno con quella che ho fatto io, e l ho fatta in primis per la paura di volare..poi un po per tutto il resto, ma all inzio era mirata.....
> e' stato interssante. io non dormivo, cioe' ero coscente, occhi chiusi ma sveglia...era solo il copro che non riuscivo a muovere. lui poi mi ha spiegato che l avrei potuto muovere benissimo, qualsiasi parte del copro avessi voluto, ma evidentemente mentre ero "in trans" non volevo anche se pensavo di si.....
> non ho avuto paura...lui ripetav sempre le stesse cose durante la fase di trans...
> prima abbiamo passato 3 ore, dico 3 ore a parlare della mia vita, dei miei problemi e io: cioe' scusi siamo qui per la paura della aereo, che c entra adesso mia madre???? invece pare che c' entri tutto...
> ...


Anch'io ho paura di volare... e infatti da anni ormai non volo più, non ce la faccio! Non che la cosa mi dispiaccia... però mi rendo conto di condizionare la vita a chi mi sta vicino 

Ho letto con interesse, davvero!

Chissà che un giorno non decida di provare... una sola domanda: ma chi ti ipnotizza è un medico, uno psicoterapeuta... insomma, che figura professionale è?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate se intervengo.

Io ansiolitici antidepressivi li ho usati quando ne ho avuto bisogno, non li demonizzo assolutamente.
E se uno sta male, non penso che bisogni offrire il dolore al signore per averne merito, non sono una patita del dolore, no.

Ma la profonda sofferenza che segue una rottura, per quanto faccia male, per quanto spinga a somatizzare, la trovo... fisiologica. Positiva. E' il nostro modo di prendere tutto, farne un fagotto, e farlo uscire via con le lacrime. E' il nostro modo di vivere il lutto.
Non risolvi granchè girando lo sguardo dall'altra parte e sperando che la sofferenza vada via da sola mentre dormi.
Perchè fino a che non la fai andare via tutta, fino a che non te la sei "goduta" fino in fondo, fino a che non l'hai abbracciata e salutata, non se ne va davvero. 

Oddio, se stai talmente male fisicamente, magari per giorni, che non riesci a gestire la cosa, è un altro paio di maniche. Ma stare male "da morire" per un pò, lo trovo... salutare?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda, non perdi nessun controllo, almeno con quella che ho fatto io, e l ho fatta in primis per la paura di volare..poi un po per tutto il resto, ma all inzio era mirata.....
> e' stato interssante. io non dormivo, cioe' ero coscente, occhi chiusi ma sveglia...era solo il copro che non riuscivo a muovere. lui poi mi ha spiegato che l avrei potuto muovere benissimo, qualsiasi parte del copro avessi voluto, ma evidentemente mentre ero "in trans" non volevo anche se pensavo di si.....
> non ho avuto paura...lui ripetav sempre le stesse cose durante la fase di trans...
> prima abbiamo passato 3 ore, dico 3 ore a parlare della mia vita, dei miei problemi e io: cioe' scusi siamo qui per la paura della aereo, che c entra adesso mia madre???? invece pare che c' entri tutto...
> ...


Le cose piu' "divertenti" con l'ipnosi si fanno da svegli....ho un amico che tiene anche corsi e a certi amici/pazienti quando li riprogramma e' bestiale...

e le cose alla Giucas Casella co' sconosciuti, so' tutte stronzate...ipse dixit...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma scusa.. eri cosciente in che senso? se sei sotto ipnoisi non ti tirano fuori le cose dal tuo inconscio?


io non ho fatto quella......quel tipo che dici tu (e pare ce ne siano diversi tipi di ipnosi) e' uno stato di trans semicompleto che appunto scava nell inconscio e tira fuori, am dipende dal motivo per cui lo fai......dipende quanto indietro devi andare...
io come ti ho detto l ho fatta in primis per l aereo, e li non c era bisogno di andare troppo in fondo....inoltre lui sosteneva che io non fossi adatta all altro tipo di ipnosi, o comunque non fossi pronta in quel momento della mia vita....
ero coscente nel senso che sentivo quello che lui diceva, anche se ti diro', lui anglo-tedesco, non e' che lo capissi benissimo, am lui stesso disse che non era importante, il mio cervello recepiva ugualmente.....


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se intervengo.
> 
> Io ansiolitici antidepressivi li ho usati quando ne ho avuto bisogno, non li demonizzo assolutamente.
> E se uno sta male, non penso che bisogni offrire il dolore al signore per averne merito, non sono una patita del dolore, no.
> ...



Quoto con te per quello che riguarda l'uso dei medicinali... in questo caso  non mi aspettavo di avere una reazione tanto lacrimosa... mi ha presa alla sprovvista... nel senso.. improvvisamente mi manca... eppure parliamo, persino oggi ci siamo già sentiti... abbiamo optato per un rapporto civile... e io che faccio? son qua a magonare come un quindicenne...


----------



## Fantastica (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se intervengo.
> 
> Io ansiolitici antidepressivi li ho usati quando ne ho avuto bisogno, non li demonizzo assolutamente.
> E se uno sta male, non penso che bisogni offrire il dolore al signore per averne merito, non sono una patita del dolore, no.
> ...


Quotone. Meditate, donne, meditate...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io ho paura di volare... e infatti da anni ormai non volo più, non ce la faccio! Non che la cosa mi dispiaccia... però mi rendo conto di condizionare la vita a chi mi sta vicino
> 
> Ho letto con interesse, davvero!
> 
> Chissà che un giorno non decida di provare... una sola domanda: ma chi ti ipnotizza è un medico, uno psicoterapeuta... insomma, che figura professionale è?


si si assolutamente, diffida da chi non e' qualificato....
il mio e' psichiatra di base e adesso e' specializzato in ipnosi e basta.


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se intervengo.
> 
> Io ansiolitici antidepressivi li ho usati quando ne ho avuto bisogno, non li demonizzo assolutamente.
> E se uno sta male, non penso che bisogni offrire il dolore al signore per averne merito, non sono una patita del dolore, no.
> ...


Sono d'accordo in tutto.

Vorrei solo dire che a volte la sofferenza per la fine di un rapporto va a innestarsi su un terreno emotivo già fragile e traballante. In questi casi il dolore può raggiungere livelli profondi, tanto da paralizzare le risorse che abbiamo. In questi casi penso possa essere utile un aiuto farmacologico. Non tanto per non sentire il dolore, ma per riattivare le forze che ci servono per contrastarlo.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non ho fatto quella......quel tipo che dici tu (e pare ce ne siano diversi tipi di ipnosi) e' uno stato di trans semicompleto che appunto scava nell inconscio e tira fuori, am dipende dal motivo per cui lo fai......dipende quanto indietro devi andare...
> io come ti ho detto l ho fatta in primis per l aereo, e li non c era bisogno di andare troppo in fondo....inoltre lui sosteneva che io non fossi adatta all altro tipo di ipnosi, o comunque non fossi pronta in quel momento della mia vita....
> ero coscente nel senso che sentivo quello che lui diceva, anche se ti diro', lui anglo-tedesco, non e' che lo capissi benissimo, am lui stesso disse che non era importante, il mio cervello recepiva ugualmente.....




ahhh capito... interessante! a me piacerebbe fare l'ipnosi-regressiva... secondo me di cose da cercare e trovare mel mio subconscio ce ne sarebbero a pacchi!


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in tutto.
> 
> Vorrei solo dire che a volte la sofferenza per la fine di un rapporto va a innestarsi su un terreno emotivo già fragile e traballante. In questi casi il dolore può raggiungere livelli profondi, tanto da paralizzare le risorse che abbiamo. In questi casi penso possa essere utile un aiuto farmacologico. Non tanto per non sentire il dolore, ma per riattivare le forze che ci servono per contrastarlo.




forse quel terreno è il mio..............................................  mi sento particolarmente fragile...sono stati anni e mesi... di continui alti e bassi... sono stanca, amareggiata... mi sembrava di aver trovato un attimo di pace.... e boooom! neanche stavolta.... e ovviamente non parlo solo di sentimenti... c'è tutto un'insieme di cose...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ahhh capito... interessante! a me piacerebbe fare l'ipnosi-regressiva... secondo me di cose da cercare e trovare mel mio subconscio ce ne sarebbero a pacchi!


stronzate...me sa che non ha niente di scientifico e le puttanate che arrivi a dire, non derivano dalle tue vite precedenti ma so' messaggi che il cervello incamera anche da radio e tv,nella vita di tutti i giorni...

mo' co' sky e millemila canali e' ancora peggio....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stronzate...me sa che non ha niente di scientifico e le puttanate che arrivi a dire, non derivano dalle tue vite precedenti ma so' messaggi che il cervello incamera anche da radio e tv,nella vita di tutti i giorni...
> 
> mo' co' sky e millemila canali e' ancora peggio....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



spetta! e chi ha parlato di vite precendenti???!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ahhh capito... interessante! a me piacerebbe fare l'ipnosi-regressiva... secondo me di cose da cercare e trovare mel mio subconscio ce ne sarebbero a pacchi!


sicuramente ci sono tantissime cose nel nostro subconscio. e anche molto interessanti, io pero non la farei a meno che non fosse necessaria....oggi come oggi.
magari domani invece si. per l aereo non e' stata una mia scelta, nel senso.....dopo aver provato dio tutto per non creare il panico in aereo....(le hostess erano sconvolte, immaginatevi una ragazza che nel bel mezzo di un volo tranquillo e sereno inzia a gridare: moriremo tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!)....non si poteva andare avanti cosi, il mio ragazzo voleva smettere di prendere l aereo con me,,,,l ipnosi era l unica cosa rimasta......ha funzionato, almeno in parte. per questi tipi di fobie o problemi la consiglio.....e' molto rilassante....molto


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> forse quel terreno è il mio..............................................  mi sento particolarmente fragile...sono stati anni e mesi... di continui alti e bassi... sono stanca, amareggiata... mi sembrava di aver trovato un attimo di pace.... e boooom! neanche stavolta.... e ovviamente non parlo solo di sentimenti... c'è tutto un'insieme di cose...


Ti capisco. Però, se può esserti di conforto, ho notato che tutti, magari in modi diversi, siamo fragili. Credo sia importante saperlo riconoscere e ammetterlo. Fare quelli forti che non sono toccati da niente e si scrollano tutto di dosso con un'alzata di spalle non è poi così utile, se andiamo a vedere.

Giusto darsi una scrollata eh, ma nella consapevolezza di essere fragili e di aver bisogno dei nostri tempi e dei nostri modi per smaltire i momenti no.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Però, se può esserti di conforto, ho notato che tutti, magari in modi diversi, siamo fragili. Credo sia importante saperlo riconoscere e ammetterlo. Fare quelli forti che non sono toccati da niente e si scrollano tutto di dosso con un'alzata di spalle non è poi così utile, se andiamo a vedere.
> 
> Giusto darsi una scrollata eh, ma nella consapevolezza di essere fragili e di aver bisogno dei nostri tempi e dei nostri modi per smaltire i momenti no.


Già io diffido molto di chi sembra immune da qualsiasi reazione o sofferenza... di solito (ed è il caso per ex del mio neo ex) si tengono tutto dentro... non elaborano e di fatto non superano... ne abbiamo parlato ieri sera a proposito del fatto che io (miseramente) dopo la prima ora di telefonata ho avuto un vero cedimento e ho iniziato a magonare... per non finirla più....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> spetta! e chi ha parlato di vite precendenti???!!!!


co' l'ipnosi regressiva decidi dove fermarti ma puoi andare anche prima della nascita (dicono) e prima ancora ed ancora prima...insomma....a prima...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ripeto...cazzate


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> co' l'ipnosi regressiva decidi dove fermarti ma puoi andare anche prima della nascita (dicono) e prima ancora ed ancora prima...insomma....a prima...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ripeto...cazzate


io ho letto un libro sull'argomento.. "molte vite un solo amore".... Romantico eh... molto molto zen... ma... si concordo anch'io che siano robe farlocche... per regressiva io mi sarei fermata a quando ero bambina... stermy!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> io ho letto un libro sull'argomento.. "molte vite un solo amore".... Romantico eh... molto molto zen... ma... si concordo anch'io che siano robe farlocche... per regressiva io mi sarei fermata a quando ero bambina... stermy!


per me e' tutto falso...."guarisci" perche' ci vuoi credere....gia' il fatto che per funzionare devi credere ed aver fiducia in chi t'ipnotizza oseno' nun funziona un chez, e' tutto dire...

se noi qua avessimo l'autorevolezza (pure finta) che attribuite a quelli a cui vi rivolgete,faremmo gli stessi miracoli....ed anche gratis....


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me e' tutto falso...."guarisci" perche' ci vuoi credere....gia' il fatto che per funzionare devi credere ed aver fiducia in chi t'ipnotizza oseno' nun funziona un chez, e' tutto dire...
> 
> se noi qua avessimo l'autorevolezza (pure finta) che attribuite a quelli a cui vi rivolgete,faremmo gli stessi miracoli....ed anche gratis....




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me e' tutto falso...."guarisci" perche' ci vuoi credere....gia' il fatto che per funzionare devi credere ed aver fiducia in chi t'ipnotizza oseno' nun funziona un chez, e' tutto dire...
> 
> se noi qua avessimo l'autorevolezza (pure finta) che attribuite a quelli a cui vi rivolgete,faremmo gli stessi miracoli....ed anche gratis....


BE BE BE......io non mi fidavo ne mi fido del mio mr ipnotico, nel senso che non lo conosco bene, non ci fare un viaggio e non so manco se ci andrei a cena, quindi non e' necessario fidarsi. piu che altro, a seconda del tipo di ipnosi che vuoi fare, devi essere predisposta, io non lo ero per quella regressiva, a detta sua....e si che ci avrebbe preso bei soldi se l avessi voluta fare lo stesso.....e' stato onesto.....e adesso, cazzat o no, io prendo l aereo e posso tornare a casa piu spesso....
gne gne


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> BE BE BE......io non mi fidavo ne mi fido del mio mr ipnotico, nel senso che non lo conosco bene, non ci fare un viaggio e non so manco se ci andrei a cena, quindi non e' necessario fidarsi. piu che altro, a seconda del tipo di ipnosi che vuoi fare, devi essere predisposta, io non lo ero per quella regressiva, a detta sua....e si che ci avrebbe preso bei soldi se l avessi voluta fare lo stesso.....e' stato onesto.....e adesso, cazzat o no, io prendo l aereo e posso tornare a casa piu spesso....
> gne gne


Si comincia co' l'ipnosi solo quando si verifica il primo step fondamentale...che il tuo inconscio abbassi le barriere protettive per "fare entrare" l'intruso...na' volta che l'hai fatto entrare ormai credi a tutto....

funziona uguale a quelle situazioni ove ti lamenti per es. del troppo caldo o troppo freddo in un treno o aereo e lo segnali al controllore, capotreno, hostess etcetc....MAI e ripeto MAI, apportano modifiche per adeguare le temperature pero' ti dicono che l'hanno puntualmente fatto e tu ce credi perche' te l'aspetti e li ringrazi anche per la loro gentilezza....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Caspita dalla nausea all'ipnosi regressiva ..... siete troppo avanti. Io passo


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Caspita dalla nausea all'ipnosi regressiva ..... siete troppo avanti. Io passo


aspe' che mo' regrediamo e ritorniamo alla nausea...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aspe' che mo' regrediamo e ritorniamo alla nausea...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:sbronza:


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :sbronza:



:bere::cincin2:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> :bere::cincin2:


Brava un paio di giri (offerti da Ultimo) e vedrai che il mal di testa passa ..... oppure esci e vai a fare dello shopping ...per voi donne è una manosanta


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Brava un paio di giri (offerti da Ultimo) e vedrai che il mal di testa passa ..... oppure esci e vai a fare dello shopping ...per voi donne è una manosanta



già fatto sabato..!


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> già fatto sabato..!


Nuuu sabato appartiene alla settimana passata .... mica vale e c.c.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere una battutina  ma non vorrei che qualcuna si scandalizzasse: pertanto, taccio.


Fortunatamente sono in giardino e ci sono solo vespe mi hai fatto ridere di gusto. Il guaio sara' domani in aeroporto!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Come va Calipso ?


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Fortunatamente sono in giardino e ci sono solo vespe mi hai fatto ridere di gusto. Il guaio sara' domani in aeroporto!




ok.. non vi seguo ma va bene così


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come va Calipso ?


Mah oggi un pò acciaccata... e tu??


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mah oggi un pò acciaccata... e tu??


Un po triste. 

Quando leggo Lolapal spesso ripenso alla mia storia. :smile:

Ma non c'è nulla che può abbattermi ormai..! intristirmi un po si.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un po triste.
> 
> Quando leggo Lolapal spesso ripenso alla mia storia. :smile:
> 
> Ma non c'è nulla che può abbattermi ormai..! intristirmi un po si.


triste anche io... ecco avevo paura di ammetterlo persino a me stessa. 

Sono Triste.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> triste anche io... ecco avevo paura di ammetterlo persino a me stessa.
> 
> Sono Triste.



Guarda, e credimi eh..! sono sicuro che Wolf sarebbe pure disposto e beccarsi tutte le nostre parolazze, che dici ci sfoghiamo?


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda, e credimi eh..! sono sicuro che Wolf sarebbe pure disposto e beccarsi tutte le nostre parolazze, che dici ci sfoghiamo?


siiiiiiiii io poi ho una predilezione per wolf!!!! comincia tu... e io ti seguo... è tutto il gg che magono... sembro una quindicenne... mi basta ricordare un episodio che piango...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> siiiiiiiii io poi ho una predilezione per wolf!!!! comincia tu... e io ti seguo... è tutto il gg che magono... sembro una quindicenne... mi basta ricordare un episodio che piango...



Uhm...vediamo, Wolf sembri un cane spelacchiato..!

Sarò stato offensivo? 

Calipso scusami ma non riesco  così di bella e buona dire coglione stronzo cretino deficiente a una persona come Wolf.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm...vediamo, Wolf sembri un cane spelacchiato..!
> 
> Sarò stato offensivo?
> 
> ...


in effetti... è brutto dire che è uno stronzo insensibile bugiardo ipocrita egoista a lui.. che di fatto non fa tanto male a nessuno... anche.. la sua storia non l'ha ancora raccontata!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> in effetti... è brutto dire che è uno stronzo insensibile bugiardo ipocrita egoista a lui.. che di fatto non fa tanto male a nessuno... anche.. la sua storia non l'ha ancora raccontata!



Eh ma sarai anche tu come me un po paraculo, noto eh!! :rotfl:

Eh no, non ha raccontato, avrà i suoi motivi.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma sarai anche tu come me un po paraculo, noto eh!! :rotfl:
> 
> Eh no, non ha raccontato, avrà i suoi motivi.




vero.... però è un lupacchiotto così tenero.. a parte l'avatar che ADORO  è sempre discreto... a tratti lapidario mi ha fatto subito simpatia.... 
minchia ragazzi.. stasera a casa..senza nemmeno la connessione... io mi impicco....


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> vero.... però è un lupacchiotto così tenero.. a parte l'avatar che ADORO  è sempre discreto... a tratti lapidario mi ha fatto subito simpatia....
> minchia ragazzi.. stasera a casa..senza nemmeno la connessione... io mi impicco....



Film preso a noleggio, libro, cioccolato, cibo a domicilio di quelli che non ti concedi mai.


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Film preso a noleggio, libro, cioccolato, cibo a domicilio di quelli che non ti concedi mai.



ok per il film.... sul mangiare.. non garantisco di riuscire a toccare qualcosa... difatti il mio neo ex, e se per qusto pure il mio ex amante...  - ammazza quanti ex - mi hanno raccomandato di mangiare. e si che non ho problemi alimentari... questo week end ho mangiato la mamma mi ha fatto un sacco di cose buone...è che arrivo a casa... e nn ce la faccio.... almeno non stasera.. già oggi a pranzo mi sono dovuta quasi obbligare...


----------



## Calipso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie al cielo c'è the mentalist in tv.. ok. sono alla frutta. bye bye a domani.


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm...vediamo, Wolf sembri un cane spelacchiato..!
> 
> Sarò stato offensivo?
> 
> Calipso scusami ma non riesco  così di bella e buona dire coglione stronzo cretino deficiente a una persona come Wolf.


Meglio adesso? :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma sarai anche tu come me un po paraculo, noto eh!! :rotfl:
> 
> Eh no, non ha raccontato, avrà i suoi motivi.


:dotto:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :dotto:



nooooooooooooooooo mi cambi l'avatar così???


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> *vero.... però è un lupacchiotto così tenero.. a parte l'avatar che ADORO  è sempre discreto... a tratti lapidario mi ha fatto subito simpatia.... *
> minchia ragazzi.. stasera a casa..senza nemmeno la connessione... io mi impicco....


:loso:


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooo mi cambi l'avatar così???


Oggi mi sento furibondo ..... saranno i segni finalmente palesi del mio aramai noto disturbo bipolare??


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento furibondo ..... saranno i segni finalmente palesi del mio aramai noto disturbo bipolare??


furibondo? quella non è manifestazione di bipolarismo, quella è dimostrazione che qualcuno ti ha fatto girare pesantemente le scatole...e se vuoi noi siamo qui... un pò per uno... no


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> furibondo? quella non è manifestazione di bipolarismo, quella è dimostrazione che qualcuno ti ha fatto girare pesantemente le scatole...e se vuoi noi siamo qui... un pò per uno... no



:up: Sempre che tolga e rimetta l'altro avatar. Con questo ho paura che si faccia male.... o che tenga altro.


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> furibondo? quella non è manifestazione di bipolarismo, quella è dimostrazione che qualcuno ti ha fatto girare pesantemente le scatole...e se vuoi noi siamo qui... un pò per uno... no


No .... te come ti senti oggi?


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> No .... te come ti senti oggi?



meglio di ieri.. certamente peggio di domani... ma sono truccata e vestita, quasi come una persona felice  la nausea... però non accenna a diminuire...


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Sempre che tolga e rimetta l'altro avatar. *Con questo ho paura che si faccia male*.... o *che tenga altro*.


:clavaer il primo neretto
:calcioer il secondo


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> meglio di ieri.. certamente peggio di domani... ma sono truccata e vestita, quasi come una persona felice  la nausea... però non accenna a diminuire...


Ho capito .... in dolce attesa :smile:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ho capito .... in dolce attesa :smile:


fortunatamente sono certa di no.... mi ci mancherebbe pure questa al momento...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :clavaer il primo neretto
> :calcioer il secondo



:cincin:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin:




mmm voi due siete proprio pappa e ciccia!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ricordo anni fa, molto anni fa, vabbè dai non tanti anni fa , che poi pare abbia chissà quale veneranda età ld: avevo sempre bruciori di stomaco, qualsiasi cosa mangiassi avevo bruciore di stomaco, acidità. Un giorno mi decisi e feci la gastroscopia..! tacci loro me la fecero senza anestesia :incazzato:, il risultati furono due, uno: ero sano come un pesce, due, da quel giorno non ebbi nemmeno lontanamente nè acidità di stomaco nè bruciore... la forza della mente....


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin:


:fumo:


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordo anni fa, molto anni fa, vabbè dai non tanti anni fa , che poi pare abbia chissà quale veneranda età ld: avevo sempre bruciori di stomaco, qualsiasi cosa mangiassi avevo bruciore di stomaco, acidità. Un giorno mi decisi e feci la gastroscopia..! tacci loro me la fecero senza anestesia :incazzato:, il risultati furono due, uno: ero sano come un pesce, due, da quel giorno non ebbi nemmeno lontanamente nè acidità di stomaco nè bruciore... la forza della mente....


Allora ha ragione LUI quando afferma che hai il culo chiaccherato :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmm voi due siete proprio pappa e ciccia!


Ma come si fa a litigare scherzando con wolf? io non ci riesco, due battute magari quattro, ma dopo basta. pausa, magari tra un po ricominciamo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :fumo:





wolf ha detto:


> Allora ha ragione LUI quando afferma che hai il culo chiaccherato :smile:



Minchia avevo alzato la bandiera bianca!! ma per i calzari alati di Mercurio e per la sottana di quella buttanazza di.. come si chiama la buttanazza con la sottana? Da ora ti spacco tutto, cioè ti faccio spaccare dai tuoi due nuovi amici Lui e oscuro. E non mettere il mio culo in mezzo, usa solo il tuo..!


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia avevo alzato la bandiera bianca!! ma per i calzari alati di Mercurio e per la sottana di quella buttanazza di.. come si chiama la buttanazza con la sottana? Da ora ti spacco tutto, cioè ti faccio spaccare dai tuoi due nuovi amici Lui e oscuro. E non mettere il mio culo in mezzo, usa solo il tuo..!


Per le doppie punte di quella gran ..ccolona di Morgana .... adesso chiamo i rinforzi :aereo:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per le doppie punte di quella gran ..ccolona di Morgana .... adesso chiamo i rinforzi :aereo:



Bravo..!! ricordati di prepararti, cioè, rimetti la faccina culo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Meglio adesso? :incazzato::incazzato:


Hai anche la voce del suo doppiatore per caso?:inlove:


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai anche la voce del suo doppiatore per caso?:inlove:


che cazzo fai? vuoi che venga la nausea anche a te?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che cazzo fai? vuoi che venga la nausea anche a te?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai anche la voce del suo doppiatore per caso?:inlove:


Certo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che cazzo fai? vuoi che venga la nausea anche a te?


Ma hai anche il coraggio di parlare????
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
É tutta mattina che fai il cascamorto e io non posso chiedere come sia la voce di Wolf?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E tu che ridi?


wolf ha detto:


> Certo




c'è la faccina che sospira?:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

voi siete eccezionali!


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> voi siete eccezionali!


SI. Più che altro infantili: ma non tutti. Spesso fa bene 



sono felice per te.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma hai anche il coraggio di parlare????
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> É tutta mattina che fai il cascamorto e io non posso chiedere come sia la voce di Wolf?


NO. sei donna. non ti è permesso.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> NO. sei donna. non ti è permesso.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


statte zitto va!!!!


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> statte zitto va!!!!


MINCHIA!!!!! Non dirmi che Farfalla è un uomo!?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> MINCHIA!!!!! Non dirmi che Farfalla è un uomo!?


no Farfalla è una donna e anche delle migliori, tu te devi sta zitto co ste frasi maschiliste hai capito??? :rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no Farfalla è una donna e anche delle migliori, tu te devi sta zitto co ste frasi maschiliste hai capito??? :rotfl:




concordo e sottoscrivo! :rock:


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> concordo e sottoscrivo!


porca puttana, calipso, non ti si può guardare. datti una pettinata, curati, fetti bella. metti paura.


































































p.s. porca puttana non è riferito a te. me ne guarderei bene.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> porca puttana, calipso, non ti si può guardare. datti una pettinata, curati, fetti bella. metti paura.
> 
> ha ragione micetta cambia avatar fatti carina! :lipstick:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

ahahahaha... ok... mmm vediamo.... vado alla ricerca di qualcosa di consono....


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

mi sono pettinata... e asciugata... che dite...?


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi sono pettinata... e asciugata... che dite...?


ecco vedi, sei già una spanna avanti. ora ti serve un bel rossetto e uno sguardo più sexy. al resto pensiamo dopo. 

*si va sempre per piccoli passi e a traguardi intermedi. :up:


*


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> NO. sei donna. non ti è permesso.


Chiedo umilmente perdono
Avevo dimenticato questo particolare


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no Farfalla è una donna e anche delle migliori, tu te devi sta zitto co ste frasi maschiliste hai capito??? :rotfl:


Grazie


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi sono pettinata... e asciugata... che dite...?



meglio molto ma molto meglio


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

:mrgreen:

opcorn:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiedo umilmente perdono
> Avevo dimenticato questo particolare



brava e dì alla tua amica di non intromettersi. che poi, certo che ha la nausea ....... mangia sempre patatine e beve birra già di mattina.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brava e dì alla tua amica di non intromettersi. che poi, certo che ha la nausea ....... mangia sempre patatine e beve birra già di mattina.




:bere: opcorn:


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bere: opcorn:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bere: opcorn:


:5:


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


>



:abbraccio:



Simy ha detto:


> :5:




:bere::5:


----------

